

Google's HTML5 slide template - eneveu
http://code.google.com/p/html5slides/

======
eneveu
They used this template at Google I/O 2011. I discovered it thanks to Paul
Irish's tweet: <http://twitter.com/#!/paul_irish/status/91233315645964288>

Demo:
[http://html5slides.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/template/index.h...](http://html5slides.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/template/index.html)

